# South Florida



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

If you're from South Florida, post here!

Miami-Dade \m/


----------



## MORGS (Apr 9, 2006)

Panterra ROCKS

SW FL


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Fort myers, fl


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

My parents just moved to naples, so I'll be coming down there a few times a year.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

North FL ?


----------



## Mr.Meowzers (Nov 10, 2007)

I am in broward county


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm in Miami


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

Now in Miami-Dade for a while...


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Margate here


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

I want to revive and keep this thread alive. I'm in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## taylor (Sep 29, 2008)

margate!!! its kinda boring lol


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

taylor said:


> margate!!! its kinda boring lol


my cousin lives in margate I'd rather live in boring margate than Oakland Park :lol

what's so boring about margate? it is peaceful where my cousin lives, quiet, cool neighbors, yard, pool, you can go out and chill and get some fresh air at any time and don't have to worry about people invading your personal space.


----------



## taylor (Sep 29, 2008)

lol thats true, idk i jus dont like it here i used to live in davie and plantation n actually had alota friends there but then we moved here n i hate it


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

taylor said:


> lol thats true, idk i jus dont like it here i used to live in davie and plantation n actually had alota friends there but then we moved here n i hate it


i guess moving from davie and plantation to calm, quiet and peaceful margate might be a shock to one's system. shoot, but still, I would love to live in margate. i'll tell you what. let's trade spots. you move here, i move there. deal? ok.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Whoa a lotta 954ers here. Including others from margate. We should meet-up some time.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

... and then the room goes silent. Ok, i see how it is.


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

But isn't this a Social Anxiety forum? What do you expect?


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

heh, good point.


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

count another one, plam beach county here. Something must be in the water


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Sillouhette said:


> But isn't this a Social Anxiety forum? What do you expect?


Golden. lol


----------



## abigael (Nov 30, 2008)

hello,i just try to having friends in other country


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

yes


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

*wow*

This is sad. what took all of you so long to get so bad you found this site?? I was in Davie/ Fort Lauderdale 2 years ago  Now i'm stuck in Jacksonville! lol Irony strikes again.


----------



## SG54 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm from Miami. This is my first post.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

altrdperception said:


> This is sad. what took all of you so long to get so bad you found this site?? I was in Davie/ Fort Lauderdale 2 years ago  Now i'm stuck in Jacksonville! lol Irony strikes again.


Oh so in other words, you're no longer in florida.


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

I just moved to Cape Canaveral.


----------



## likeOlikeH (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweetwater, FL (fiu south)


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

cape coral here


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

hey i go to FIU too, (north) for this semester at least.. im i live in hollywood, so id love to talk to some SAers, dade or broward. no one i know understands SA, id love to talk to someone that can relate.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I go to FIU south and im from Cape Coral...cool
Whats up halfshark/scorp/likeolikeh?


----------

